# How bad is a higher temperature



## Martin in Holland (16 May 2014)

It's definitely summer here now and temperatures are 30 and higher. I can't get my water temp. lower than 27-28 (some days even higher). 
How bad is this for the general health of the tank (plants, bio load, algae growth.....ASO)?


----------



## sciencefiction (16 May 2014)

I had a couple of casualties last year in the heat wave when temps were hitting 31-32 in the tanks
I also had a low ammonia reading all of a sudden in 4 tanks at the same time exactly in the high temp period which I couldn't explain and contributed to a faulty ammonia test but the test showed 9 in the tap water and it stopped reading any ammonia eventually.  Maybe it was the lower oxygen levels and the bacteria was not as functional, I don't know but I got away with just two fish that mysteriously died, one was a betta in a tank next to a window so the temps were worse there, couldn't control them.
27-28 is fine for most fish for a period of time but you don't want any higher than that. You should ensure extra oxygenation, even encourage evaporation by opening the tanks.  Keep the temperature in the room lower if you can. Turn off the lights if they are a source of heat too. I did cold water changes which were the most helpful, also ice in sealed bags and ice bottles though they only had an effect for an hour or so and only lowered the temp a degree or two max at a time.
As for the plants, they didn't seem to be affected, not mine anyway and I didn't get algae either.


----------



## Edvet (16 May 2014)

I see a fan/blower over the tanks regularly, could evaporation cool the tank enough ?
Saltwater tank chiller might be needed.


----------



## sciencefiction (16 May 2014)

Edvet said:


> could evaporation cool the tank enough ?


 
No, it wouldn't cool it but promotes better oxygen exchange.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (16 May 2014)

Again mate same as you  hahaha 
my tank doesn't go under 29 C°. I am planning to put the tank in my room where I turn on the AC every nights to sleep and the room stay at 19 C° for 7 hours this will help to reduce the temp and regulate it for the day. This is my only solution. There is no problem to do that because I need the AC to sleep.
I am sure that higher temp have a bad influence on plants.


----------



## Martin in Holland (16 May 2014)

I got a fan over my open tank, but it doesn't cut it (I still keep forgetting how hot it gets here and with a relative humidity of 70-99% it feels hot all the time), I am thinking of buying a chiller....I could turn on the AC but the one we have is big, as it needs to cool a big room and I think a chiller will use less energy.......


----------



## Humbert (16 May 2014)

I've not had any problems even at 29 celsius.
above 30, plants will probably start to suffer and fish may need increased aeration, that' s what I know.


----------



## flygja (16 May 2014)

My tank is usually 30'C or so since I live in Malaysia. Air temp can reach 33-34'C in the afternoon. I have 2 12cm fans blowing on the water as evaporation helps lower water temps by a few degrees. My tank is in a mess in general and I have wondered if temps are the cause of it.

I have a smaller tank with a chiller on it. Take note that the chiller cools down the water, bit heats up the room its in. Tour family might complain LOL


----------



## tam (16 May 2014)

My heater malfunctioned just after I'd planted my tank a couple of years ago and the tank went up to 100f (37oC) only for a day but it didn't seem to have any effect - though obviously not an indication of how they might cope longer term.

(Luckily it was before I added the fish who'd probably have had more to say about it!)


----------



## sciencefiction (16 May 2014)

Most should cope fine. We had a heat wave for months last year but weaker fish may not make it or specific species I suppose. Surely my clown loaches didn't care for sure.


----------



## flygja (17 May 2014)

If you look at plant specs, the highest temp is usually 28-30'C. I know certain mosses like Xmas will melt at anything above 30'C. Forgot to switch my chiller on after a water change once when I was running a tank with a hood and 4x 36W PLL.


----------

